# I need some ideas on my yard haunt?



## kissmybones (Apr 3, 2005)

Hello there I need some ideas & tips for my yard haunt and some 
fogging and lighting and sound effects ideas too.


----------



## CanopyOfCarnage (Apr 8, 2005)

*Tips*

Well ,I can tell you about some of my stuff:
SOUND: I used a regular sound system last year, but am using computer speakers this year. The way I hook these up are by using a cheap CD player, you then plug the speakers into the headphone jack, and then your set. I try to purchase CD players and speakers that use those little transformers, so then u don't need to worry about batteries.

LIGHTS: I got such a good deal with my lights, they were at walmart for 50 cents on a Christmas sale. I had to make holders, because they only came with a stake. http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/CanopyOfCarnage/CCC003.jpg
I hope my tips help.


----------



## EvilGrin (Sep 18, 2006)

You can't go wrong with the ever-popular graveyard in your yard. Use the monster link of props to learn how to make tombstones and a fence. Then add a fog machine and chiller for that creepy low-lying fog. Use colored floodlights to add a creepy glow. A few static props made of clothes stuffed with newspaper and a mask on a styrofoam wighead and you have a fairly quick mostly inexpensive start to a yard haunt. Then keep reading the new and wonderful thigs these guys post here and expand your haunt a little each year  http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## VirginHaunter (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi Evil Grin,

I am looking for a fogger for my first lawn cemetary haunt this year. I bought one then read its for indoor use only. So I guess its only good for that one night only then? 

Read your post and checked out the link, thank you


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

VirginHaunter said:


> Hi Evil Grin,
> 
> I am looking for a fogger for my first lawn cemetary haunt this year. I bought one then read its for indoor use only. So I guess its only good for that one night only then?
> 
> Read your post and checked out the link, thank you


EvilGrin hasn't been back to the forum in 3 years so it may be a loooooong time before you get a response on this 4 year old thread.

What kind of fogger did you buy?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

VirginHaunter said:


> Hi Evil Grin,
> 
> I am looking for a fogger for my first lawn cemetary haunt this year. I bought one then read its for indoor use only. So I guess its only good for that one night only then?
> 
> Read your post and checked out the link, thank you


You can use it as much as you want just dont leave it out exposed and remember to fill it before you pack it away and find a nice cool place to store it and dont forget to build yourself a fog chiller


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

FILL IT before y ou pack it away? I thought u have to empty & clean/flush it out before u store it??


----------



## primalpanic (Mar 20, 2015)

I've always flushed mine with vinegar and stored dry.


----------

